# rag rugs...?



## ericsgirl (May 3, 2007)

Hi!! 

I have so much scrap fabric and such and just hate to waste it.
Do any of you make rag rugs? Are they hard to make?
Any recommendations on how to learn?

thanks much!


----------



## jynxt (Apr 5, 2004)

I am wanting to give it a try myself. We've been saving some old suits for the fabric and some brighter colored pieces from skirts and such too in a variety of fabric types for different rugs. I read an awesome tutorial on a lady's blog at http://vintagechica.typepad.com/the_life_and_times_of_thi/2006/10/index.html

I hope that helps you at least a little!


----------



## Nel frattempo (Mar 29, 2007)

We make what we call "crazy rugs" by simply sewing bits and pieces of left over fabric to a backing. Sometimes we use an old towel for the backing, sometimes a pillow case, basically that size. We do not turn under edges so that when you wash it the edges will fray up and we just sew random patterns all over it. They are very colorful, wash well, and people seem to like them. I have also used up tiny bits of fabric by sewing them to backing and making table runners. Basically it winds up as a small version of a "crazy quilt"


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

simple woven rag rugs are pretty easy. you just need to create some sort of simple loom, warp it with string, and weave with strips of material. (cotton or wool make the best, imo)

braiding is another way to go. you can braid up rolls of braid...just add strips of fabric as you have them. who cares if the material is different thicknesses? it makes for an interesting rug! then you unroll and sew the braid back on itself in a circle, or oval....simple overcast stitch works to bind the braids.

I've made a couple of simple throw type rugs from scraps of upholstery material. sew them together like a patchwork quilt (or in stripes or squares) and then hem. paint a latex rug backing on it and voila! (or stitch onto something non-skiddy)


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

If you crochet, you can join strips of fabric with single crochet to make rugs. I've used fabric and strips of pantyhose, crocheted together with carpet warp. You just crochet around the strips, sort of like a couching stitch in embroidery. 
My mother (age 90) was telling me the other day about women who would weave old clothes into carpet runners (this was circa 1925). They would save their old clothes for the weavers, who would turn them into the long runners. Then, they'd cut the runners into whatever length rug they needed. She said they wore like iron, mostly made from old wool suits.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

This link might help some:

http://www.oldandsold.com/articles06/rugs-3.shtml


----------



## tweety (Oct 14, 2005)

I've made many braided rugs, I learned from a book I found in the library after I made one on my own and it looked horrible. There were a few tricks I didn't know so that first rug frayed and curled up. Once I knew what I was doing I enjoyed making them. You sort of do it by feel after a while so I could braid rugs while watching TV at night.


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

look up lockerhooking It is great way to use up your scraps and is very easy.


----------



## minxbay (Jan 28, 2003)

So did you ever make a rag rug?? I bet is BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## SimplyErin (May 29, 2014)

ericsgirl said:


> Hi!!
> 
> I have so much scrap fabric and such and just hate to waste it.
> Do any of you make rag rugs? Are they hard to make?
> ...






 This is a tutorial I made that shows how to make an oval rag rug. This is geared towards the beginner. I have over 80 videos tutorials on rag rugs. I hope this helps.


----------

